# Thanks for accepting me as a member



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome aboard sultan! i glanced at your website, sounds like you have had some challenges recently.

best of luck to you!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes, welcome. I see you are dedicated and determined to succeed with beekeeping in a rewarding but challenging environment.

I too am looking forward to hearing about your efforts. I also wish for your great success.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I looked at your web site Sultan very interesting I hope you do well. I have friends from Africa who have migrated to my country and it is interesting when they talk about Africa, a very different environment to my country. 

I looked at the photos on your web site of the hives that absconded. It looks like they did not build combs because there was no feed, as you said. Sometimes when a wild hive is put into one of our hives it helps to give them a comb with some brood, taken from a different hive. Plus some honey if there is no flowers, then they are not likely to abscond.

What kind of bees are you working with, the native African bees _Scutellata_, or imported breeds, or both? Do the imported breeds tolerate the varroa mites in your area?


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Keep us informed of your experiences.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas! I visited your site just now as well. Good luck to you!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey  welcome and good luck!


----------



## sultan (Aug 9, 2014)

squarepeg said:


> welcome aboard sultan! i glanced at your website, sounds like you have had some challenges recently.
> 
> best of luck to you!


Thanks a lot. Yes I am having real challenges but I am moving forward.


----------



## sultan (Aug 9, 2014)

GaryG74 said:


> Welcome to BeeSource! Keep us informed of your experiences.


Yes Gary. I will do so. I am really excited to be here.


----------



## sultan (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------



## sultan (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sultan (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes, I will do and thanks.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Hi Sultan,

Welcome from San Francisco. Love your website and I appreciate you sharing your dilemmas as well as your victories.

Keep it up and I look forward to hearing from you on a regular basis.


----------



## sultan (Aug 9, 2014)

Oldtimer said:


> I looked at your web site Sultan very interesting I hope you do well. I have friends from Africa who have migrated to my country and it is interesting when they talk about Africa, a very different environment to my country.
> 
> I looked at the photos on your web site of the hives that absconded. It looks like they did not build combs because there was no feed, as you said. Sometimes when a wild hive is put into one of our hives it helps to give them a comb with some brood, taken from a different hive. Plus some honey if there is no flowers, then they are not likely to abscond.
> 
> What kind of bees are you working with, the native African bees _Scutellata_, or imported breeds, or both? Do the imported breeds tolerate the varroa mites in your area?


Thanks indeed for your advice!. Yes, our environment is very different than yours. We have one of the best climate conditions for beekeeping, the temperature being between ca 20 and 35 degrees Celsius and a lot of drought resistant plants for the bees. As far as I know, we do not have problems with varroa mites.

I am giving broods and honey frames to the newly captured wild colonies but it is a delicate balance. I do not have many strong colonies to take away honey and broods from and I also want to harvest honey at the end of September before the honey flow season is over. Anyways, I will keep collecting wild colonies and hive them as we are expecting rain now. Thanks for your kind advice. Our honey bee species is native and a good one. They are not aggressive as those I have heard elsewhere in Africa.There are no scientific research on as how many species we have but our neighboring Ethiopia, just across the border were I am stationed, the species is Apis Mellifera. I only know there are further 5 sub-species of Apis Mellifera in Ethiopia: scutellata, monticola, jemenitca, gambela and bandasi but I do not know about ours.


----------



## sultan (Aug 9, 2014)

Charlie B said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Welcome from San Francisco. Love your website and I appreciate you sharing your dilemmas as well as your victories.
> 
> Keep it up and I look forward to hearing from you on a regular basis.


Thanks Charlie!
Nice to hear from you in San Francisco. I will I have a look to your website and we will be in touch. Take care.


----------



## sultan (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks Gary. I will do.


----------



## sultan (Aug 9, 2014)

Joseph Clemens said:


> Yes, welcome. I see you are dedicated and determined to succeed with beekeeping in a rewarding but challenging environment.
> 
> I too am looking forward to hearing about your efforts. I also wish for your great success.


Thanks indeed Mr. Joseph. I will keep you updated and looking forward for advice


----------



## sultan (Aug 9, 2014)

:thumbsup:Thanks to you all who have welcomed me in! It is so great to have such warm welcome from such wonderful people. As I am new to the forum, it will take some time to orient me and acquaint me with the website. So, please have a patience with me if I am slow in reply/posting new threads. 

Thanks once again you!


----------

